# عيوب البنات



## crazy_girl (12 أغسطس 2007)

*انا بنت بس عاجبنى الموضوع دة وقلت مش لازم ابخل بية عليكم بس انا مش عايز حد من البنات يضربنى ربنا يستر 

يقال أن البنت عندها ميل طبيعي للأمومة، ولكن الواقع يؤكد أن لديها ميل طبيعي لممارسة دور أبلة الناظرة، أوامر وقرارات وعصبية وتشنجات وتعاملك كأنها ماسكة عليك ذلة، وهناك 7 أخطاء شهيرة ترتكبها كل بنت ولا يمكن أن تجد امرأة تتجنب ولو خطأ واحد منها. 


الدعوة الدائمة للاستقامة والأدب 




مش قلت لك إنها تعشق دور أبلة الناظرة، فهي تهريك نظرات قاسية إذا نظرت أنت لأي واحدة جميلة، وتنصحك أن تترك شلة المفسدين أصحابك، ودائما ما تنتقد ألفاظك البذيئة، وكأنها ملاك لا يخطئ ووظيفتها الأساسية نصحك وإرشادك حتى لو كنتم مجرد أصدقاء. 



انتقاد النساء الأخريات 




شريكتك التي تتظاهر أمامك كالملاك البريء الذي يحمل داخله كل شيء أبيض وصافي ونظيف تجدها لا تكف مطلقا عن انتقاد النساء الأخريات بل وصديقاتها، دي لابسة محذق .. دي أخلاقها مش كويسة .. دي بتتأرنن على الفاضي .. البنت دي ولية وزي الابرة المصدية ، وما إلى ذلك من جمل تعتقد أنها تطلقها على الأعداء وليس على امرأة أخرى لا توجد بينهما أدنى علاقة أو توجد صداقة حميمة بينهما. 




الغيرة لا تتركها 

قال الكاتب الكبير أنيس منصور "لا تقتلها .. فالغيرة قادرة على ذلك" فشريكتك الجميلة المتألقة المرغوبة من الجميع الواثقة من نفسها –وطبعا كل ذلك على حد قولها- تجدها يا عزيزي تفقد هذه الثقة تماما إذا أنت نظرت ولو – مش قاصد - إلى امرأة أخرى في أي مكان، فهنا عينيها تطلق الشرار وتجز على أسنانها وربما تتصرف تصرفات تسيئ إليك في محيطك الاجتماعي. 



تستعبدك بدون داعي 


المرأة تضع في عقلها نظرية استعباد الرجل وتسخيره للقيام بكل شيء ترغب فيه حتى لو لم تكن تقدم له الحب الذي يعينه على ذلك كنوع من أنواع المبادلة، فهي تأخذ ولا تعطي، وتعتبر أن من حقها أن تعزمها لأنك الرجل، وتلبي طلباتها لأنك الرجل، وتتحمل عصبيتها لأنك الرجل، وتستجيب لأمها لأنك الرجل، ولا تطلب أي شيء منها لأنك أيضا الرجل. 



استخدام الرموز 




كل امرأة تعتقد أنها ذكية وناصة ولماحة وآخر فكاكة، ولذلك تجدها تتكلم دائما بالرموز بغرض اختبارك، فمثلا تقول لك "والله يا بخت إللي هيتجوز نانسي عجرم" وطبعا انت ممكن تندلئ بكل سذاجة وتقول "طبعا يا بخته" وهنا بختك انت هيكون منيل بنيلة وهتشوف الويل، أصلها بتعتبر إنك مفروض متحسدش أي واحد ولا تبص لأي واحدة على أساس أنك مرتبط بهيفاء وهبي. 



الشحتفة والمسكنة 




"اتمسكن لحد ما اتمكن" هذا هو باختصار أصدق تعبير عن حالة المرأة التي تتظاهر في مواقف معينة بالمسكنة والشحتفة والضعف كي تصل لما لم تستطع الوصول له بالقوة والبلطجة. 



التسوق والرغي 



ولا نرغب أن نطيل الحديث في النقطتين الأخيرتين لأن هوس الشراء وجنون الرغي على الفاضي من سمات أي امرأة عصرية وتحديدا مصرية. *​


----------



## lousa188114 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

كدة يا كريزي فضحتينا وهتجبلنا الكلام هاها


----------



## crazy_girl (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

ههههههههههه
اى خدعة يالوزة وماله مش عيب
واكيد هنفضح الولاد برضه
علشان كل واحد يبقي عارف عيوبه قبل مميزاته
وميرسي ياسكر لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## الانبا ونس (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

_*برضة كدا يا كريزى دة كلام تكتبية فضحتينا ربنا يسمحك عندك مانع نتعرف على بعض اكتر ممكن الايميل بتاعك منتظرة لما تفضحى الاولاد ماشى سلام ​*_


----------



## غصن زيتون (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

ولية بس نفضح بعض .... خلينا كويسين مع بعض ...... مش كدة احسن 
على العموم الموضوع جميل وصادق فعلا
سامحونى


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*




> كل امرأة تعتقد أنها ذكية وناصة ولماحة وآخر فكاكة، ولذلك تجدها تتكلم دائما بالرموز بغرض اختبارك، فمثلا تقول لك "والله يا بخت إللي هيتجوز نانسي عجرم" وطبعا انت ممكن تندلئ بكل سذاجة وتقول "طبعا يا بخته" وهنا بختك انت هيكون منيل بنيلة وهتشوف الويل، أصلها بتعتبر إنك مفروض متحسدش أي واحد ولا تبص لأي واحدة على أساس أنك مرتبط بهيفاء وهبي.


 
:new6::new6::new6:

موضوع جميل اوي يا كريزي فطسني من الضحك

وبجد الحاجات دي كلها بنشوفها في البنات 

فا بلاش تفتكروا اننا مش فاهمين كل ده بس بنعدهالكم :59:


----------



## crazy_girl (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*



مرمر ميلاد قال:


> _*برضة كدا يا كريزى دة كلام تكتبية فضحتينا ربنا يسمحك عندك مانع نتعرف على بعض اكتر ممكن الايميل بتاعك منتظرة لما تفضحى الاولاد ماشى سلام ​*_



هههههههههههههههه
ال يعنى هما مش عارفين؟
يابنتى لازم على علشان يكون كل شئ واضح وباين عندنا
ههههههههههه
واى خدعة ياقمر


----------



## crazy_girl (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*



غصن زيتون قال:


> ولية بس نفضح بعض .... خلينا كويسين مع بعض ...... مش كدة احسن
> على العموم الموضوع جميل وصادق فعلا
> سامحونى



هههههههههههههه
هى مش فضايح اوى يعنى
بس زى ماتقول سلبيات او افعال مش مستحبة مش اكتر وعلى فكرة انتوا كمان ليكوا سلبيات يعنى متفرحوش فينا اوى
وميرسي ياغصن زيتون لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## crazy_girl (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*



Coptic Man قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> موضوع جميل اوي يا كريزي فطسني من الضحك
> 
> ...



ميرسي يامون مون ياسكر بجد لمرورك ومشاركتك 
احنا زادنا الشرف
هههههههههههههه
واى خدعة احنا فى خدمة الضحك
وميرسي ياباشا لردك التحفة


----------



## ghawy_111 (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

سلام المسيح مع الجميع
الموضوع واقعى فعلا فعلا
قد شهد شاهد من اهلها
بس الاولاد مش خاليين
من العيوب دول اكتر من
البنات الف مرة كفاية ان 
الواحد من دول بيبقى عاوز
يعمل فيها جون ترافولتا او
هارون الرشيدى وهو زى
الديك الرومى المنفوخ على
الفاضى كله دقات نقص
ههههههههههههههههه
:smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## gigi angel (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

عجبك كده فضحتنا دى احنا منتظرين تفضحى الولاد دول علشان يبطلوا يطلعوا فيها


----------



## tina_tina (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

ميرسى على الموضوع
بس مش كل الصفات موجودة فى كل البنات
ولا كل البنات مفهاش كده 
الحكاية نسب
وشكرا على تعبك


----------



## meraaa (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

*ههههههههههههههههه
انا شاكه فى امرك ياكريزى انتى متاكده انك بنت:dntknw: حرااااااااااااام عليكى ياشيخه ده انتى شردتينا 
بس بجد ال7 صفات دى كلها مش موجودين فى كل البنات بالظبط بس ممكن تلاقى صفتين او تلاته منهم لكن مش ال7 كلهم متجمعين فى كل البنات ...حرااااااام عليكى ياشيخه بلاش افترا ده احنا غلبانين اوىىىىىىىى :smil13::smil13::smil13:
ميرسى ياقمر على الموضوع الذيذ ده*​


----------



## crazy_girl (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*



ghawy_111 قال:


> سلام المسيح مع الجميع
> الموضوع واقعى فعلا فعلا
> قد شهد شاهد من اهلها
> بس الاولاد مش خاليين
> ...



هههههههههههههه 
ميرسي يا ghawy لمرورك ومشاركتك
وشهد شاهد من اهلها
طبعا مش كل البنات كدة بس دى العيوب كلها اللى ممكن تشوفها فى اى بنت
مش كل البنات طبعا بس يبقي فى وفى
واكيد الولاد اكتر دى حقيقة مؤكدة
هههههههههههههه
ولو تساعدنى فى انى افضحهم علشان البنات متزعلش يبقي ياريت
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وميرسي كمان مرة لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## crazy_girl (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*



germen قال:


> عجبك كده فضحتنا دى احنا منتظرين تفضحى الولاد دول علشان يبطلوا يطلعوا فيها



ههههههههههههه
عادى ياجماعة easy فى ايه؟
هو انا بقول كل البنات انا بقول دى حاجات مش مستحبة بس اطباع عند البعض نعمل ايه؟
طب مانا بنت ومنزلة الموضوع مش احسن ماكاان جه من ولد؟:t32:
وميرسي ياسكر لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## crazy_girl (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*



tina_tina قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع
> بس مش كل الصفات موجودة فى كل البنات
> ولا كل البنات مفهاش كده
> الحكاية نسب
> وشكرا على تعبك



فعلا رايك صح طبعا
وميرسي ياسكر لمرورك ومشاركتك:99:


----------



## crazy_girl (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*



meraaa قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> انا شاكه فى امرك ياكريزى انتى متاكده انك بنت:dntknw: حرااااااااااااام عليكى ياشيخه ده انتى شردتينا
> بس بجد ال7 صفات دى كلها مش موجودين فى كل البنات بالظبط بس ممكن تلاقى صفتين او تلاته منهم لكن مش ال7 كلهم متجمعين فى كل البنات ...حرااااااام عليكى ياشيخه بلاش افترا ده احنا غلبانين اوىىىىىىىى :smil13::smil13::smil13:
> ميرسى ياقمر على الموضوع الذيذ ده*​



ههههههههههههههههه
انا عارف والكل عارف ان مش كل الصفات موجودة ياسكر 
وبعدين انا بنت
بس عارفة ان الاعتراف بالحق فضيحة
هههههههههههههههه
واى خدعة ياقمر وميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## marcelino (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

هههههههه

موضوع تحفه اوي

بس بيتهيالي ناقص عيوب كتييييير تاني :smil12:​


----------



## crazy_girl (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*



marcelino قال:


> هههههههه
> 
> موضوع تحفه اوي
> 
> بس بيتهيالي ناقص عيوب كتييييير تاني :smil12:​



ياسلام؟
ماشي يامارسو بقي كدة؟ :a63::a63::a63:
برضه هنفركسم
وهسعي جاهدة انى الاقي عيوبكم للى مالهاش عدد دى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وميرسي ياباشا لمرورك ومشاركتك نورت الموضوع


----------



## gigi angel (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

شكرا على الموضوع بس انا عاوزه اتعرف عليكى اكتر ويريت نكون صحاب


----------



## crazy_girl (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

اوكى ياجيرمين انا معنديش مانع خالص بس انتى مانعة خاصية استقبال رسائل خاصة من الاعضاء علشان حتى ابعتلك ايميلي
فلو عندك طريقة قوليلي عليها
وميرسي ياسكر لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## gigi angel (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

مانعة خاصية استقبال رسائل خاصة من الاعضاء علشان حتى ابعتلك ايميلي

قولى ازاى الغى الخاصية دى


----------



## crazy_girl (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

عادى من تعديل الخيارات وتيجي عند استقبال رائل خاصة من الاعضاء وتعلمى جنبها علانة صح
بس
ومستنياكى ياقمر


----------



## fullaty (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

ههههههههههه ميرسى يا قمر على  العيوب دى بس المفروض تسترى علينا مش تفضحينا بس تحفة وكل عيب بشوفه فى واحدة من اللى اعرفهم بس اكيد مش انا عشان المجد الباطل ههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

ههههههههههههههه
عسل يافيبي ههههههههههههه
انا عارفة اننا المفروض نتواضع ومنقولش علشان نهرب من المجد الباطل
وميرسي ياسكر لمرورك ومشاركتك
والاعراف بالحق فضيحة


----------



## sherif mouris (15 أغسطس 2007)

*عجبي!!!!!*

لم اقابل في حياتي فتاه تعرف بنات جنسها مثلك.
ولم لن اقابل فتاه لم تحاول ان تخفي عيوبها مثلك

صديقتي (ان سمحتي لي بتلك الصفة)..

شكراً علي كلامك وشكراً علي اتضاعك ولكن لي سؤال...........

تري هل ستفعلين مع زوجك هذه الأخطاء ........ ويذوب كل هذا الكلام مع اول يوم مع الزوج ..... ام ستقاومين وستتغلبين علي هذه الأفات....

في النهاية نصيح للرجال ........................

لا تحاولوا اصلاح العيوب هذه ابداً .... اتركوهم وصلوا من اجلهم وسيفعل الرب الصالح


----------



## kalabalaa (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

لية بس كدة ياكيريزى ارحمى ياماما وبعدين عايزة اقلك حاجة هم الولاد بيحبوا كدة اصلا ...... اة مش كلهم بس بيحبوا انك تهتمى وتعملى نفسك بتغيرى والكلام دا وبعدين دى طبيعة ف البنات يعنى احتمال كبير تكون نانسى بتغير من هيفا ولا اية؟؟؟؟ :dance: وعلى فكرة جيرمين صاحبتى ياجماعة وانا معاها انتى لازم تبقى تدورى ع عيوب الاولاد واحنا معاكى جاهدين والله :yahoo:


----------



## crazy_girl (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عجبي!!!!!*



sherif mouris قال:


> لم اقابل في حياتي فتاه تعرف بنات جنسها مثلك.
> ولم لن اقابل فتاه لم تحاول ان تخفي عيوبها مثلك
> 
> صديقتي (ان سمحتي لي بتلك الصفة)..
> ...



ميرسي لكلامك شريف
بس انا شايفة انه عادى اننا نعترف باخطائنا
ووفى نفس الوقت انا مقولتش ان كل الاخطاء دى موجودة فى كل البنات
بس بيتهيالى ان الاخطاء او السلبيات او العيوب دى هى اللى ممكن تلاقيها فى بنت ومش لازم كل الاخطاء ومش لازم فى كل بنت 
وده مش تواضع ولا حاجة عادى لازم الواحد يقول على اخطاءة احسن مايجي حد مش منا ويقولهالنا
وعلى فكرة لازم احنا اللى نبدا فى تصليح عيوبنا ولازم يكون عندنا عزيمة فى البداية علشان نقدر نغيرها ويكون عندنا ثقة ان ربنا يقدر يغيرنا
ثانيا هى مش عيوب جامد للدرجة بس زى ماتقول طبع مش مستحبة
وميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## MarMar2004 (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

معاكي حق يا كرزي هو احنا كدة نزعل دايما من الحق
نرسي علي الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## crazy_girl (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

العفو يامرمورة واخيرا لاقيت حد معايا
ههههههههههههههههههههه
وميرسي ياسكرة لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## gigi angel (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

لية بس كدة ياكيريزى ارحمى ياماما وبعدين عايزة اقلك حاجة هم الولاد بيحبوا كدة اصلا ...... اة مش كلهم بس بيحبوا انك تهتمى وتعملى نفسك بتغيرى والكلام دا وبعدين دى طبيعة ف البنات يعنى احتمال كبير تكون نانسى بتغير من هيفا ولا اية؟؟؟؟  وعلى فكرة جيرمين صاحبتى ياجماعة وانا معاها انتى لازم تبقى تدورى ع عيوب الاولاد واحنا معاكى جاهدين والله  
عندق حق يا كالابالا ومرسى ليكى كتير ياعسل


----------



## farawala (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

Hi crazy girl
وشهد شاهد من اهلها


----------



## abn yso3 (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

*بجد موضوعك هايل وجميل وصدقينى كتير بيحصل
علشان كده بشجعك تكتبى مواضيع كده علشان نعرف نتعامل.......سواء بنات او اولاد........
المهم ان يعرف كلا من الطرفين التعامل مع الطرف الاخر
من معرفته لعيوبه ومميزاته​*


----------



## crazy_girl (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*



germen قال:


> لية بس كدة ياكيريزى ارحمى ياماما وبعدين عايزة اقلك حاجة هم الولاد بيحبوا كدة اصلا ...... اة مش كلهم بس بيحبوا انك تهتمى وتعملى نفسك بتغيرى والكلام دا وبعدين دى طبيعة ف البنات يعنى احتمال كبير تكون نانسى بتغير من هيفا ولا اية؟؟؟؟  وعلى فكرة جيرمين صاحبتى ياجماعة وانا معاها انتى لازم تبقى تدورى ع عيوب الاولاد واحنا معاكى جاهدين والله
> عندق حق يا كالابالا ومرسى ليكى كتير ياعسل



ميرسي ياجيرمين لمرورك ومشاركتك وهساعدكوا بجد ومحتاجة مساعدتكم معايا
واى خدعة انتى تؤمري وميرسي ياسكرة لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## crazy_girl (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*



farawala قال:


> Hi crazy girl
> وشهد شاهد من اهلها



هههههه
ياسلام؟
بقي كدة؟
خلاص ياعم موافقة
وميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## crazy_girl (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*



abn yso3 قال:


> *بجد موضوعك هايل وجميل وصدقينى كتير بيحصل
> علشان كده بشجعك تكتبى مواضيع كده علشان نعرف نتعامل.......سواء بنات او اولاد........
> المهم ان يعرف كلا من الطرفين التعامل مع الطرف الاخر
> من معرفته لعيوبه ومميزاته​*



ميرسي يابن يسوع كويس انك فاهم الموضوع بجد وواخدة بجدية فعلا
وهاحاول اعرضلكم كل حاجة علشان فعلا تتاعمل معاهم وانت عارفهم كويس
وميرسي كمان مرة لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## BITAR (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

*هذا اعتراف يسجل لكى يا كريزى*
*لمصلحه الاولاد*
*علشان تعرفى ان الاولاد *
*دايما*
* مغلوبين على امرهم*
*والبنات*
* دايما*
* مش مغلوبين على امرهم*
*موضوع جميل*
*تحياتى ياست يا ناظره*
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

ههههههههههههههههه
ياسلام؟
بقي كدة؟
طيب وراكوا وراكوا وهنزلكم موضوع زى ده
هه
ونشوووووووووف مين فينا الناظر يا مدرس
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وميرسي ياباشا لمرورك ومشاركتك نورت الموضوع


----------



## BITAR (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

*



 ولكن الواقع يؤكد أن لديها ميل طبيعي لممارسة دور أبلة الناظرة، 

أنقر للتوسيع...

هو انا جبت حاجه من عندى​هههههههههههههههه​*​


----------



## crazy_girl (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

ههههههههههههههه
ماشي ياعم يعنى جايبها فى الجون
يلا يااستاذ انت مطرود شيل كراريسك وعلى بيتك


----------



## farawala (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

Hi crazy girl
انتقاد النساء الأخريات 
الغيرة لا تتركها 
تستعبدك بدون داعي
 الشحتفة والمسكنة 
قولى كمان زيدى وفرحينا


----------



## crazy_girl (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

ياسلام؟
دى طباع عاديةيعنى مثلا
 انا شايفة ان المراءة لما تغير دهعادى لان هى لو معملتش كدة تبقي ثلاجة
وانتوا كمان فيكوا الصفة دى وفى ناس بتقتل زوجاتهم من الشك والغيرة ولا ايه
فبلاش تريقة لحسن..............
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
وميرسي ياسكر لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## farawala (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة 
من اجمل مواضيعك يا كريزى


----------



## farawala (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

هل أكون قد تجاوزت حدودى أذا طالبت بأن يكون هذا الموضوع مثبت للأهمية
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

هههههههههههه
هاقول ايه بس؟
وعلى العموم ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## gigi angel (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

ولا يهمك منهم ياكريزى دول بس مرعوبين انك تنزلى موضوع عنهم


----------



## crazy_girl (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

هههههههههههههههه
صح بس على مين؟
اكيد هنزله بس
امممممممممممممم هلاقيه
حتى لو اضطريت انى اعمل بحث بنفسي
هههههههههههههههههههه
وميرسي ياسكرة لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## غصن زيتون (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*



crazy_girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> صح بس على مين؟
> اكيد هنزله بس
> امممممممممممممم هلاقيه
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بعييييييييييييييييييييد عنكككككككككككك


----------



## crazy_girl (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

اممممممممممممممم
لالالالالالالالالا
تؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتتؤتؤتؤ
قريب اووووووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## farawala (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*



crazy_girl قال:


> هههههههههههه
> هاقول ايه بس؟
> وعلى العموم ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك



قولى موافقة 
تعرفى انت بهذا الموضوع اسعدت الكثيرين واولهم انا


----------



## crazy_girl (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

شماتة يعنى
وماله
احنا واثقين من نفسنا
وبصراحة بقي انا مش هعرف انزل عيوبكم لان مش ليها عدد من عمايلكم السودا:dance:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## farawala (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

هاى crazy girl
انت لو كتبتى عن عيوب الشباب لن تكونى بمثل هذة القسوة علينا التى كتبتى بها عن المرأة
احن بنهدى النفوس بس


----------



## crazy_girl (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

ههههههههههههههه
هنشوف متستعجلوش


----------



## farawala (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*



crazy_girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> هنشوف متستعجلوش



مشمستعجلين خدى راحتك سنة اتنين 
وياريت متتعبيش نفسك


----------



## crazy_girl (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

هههههههههههههههههه
كدة؟
ماشي
على اقل من مهلى اهه:smil12:


----------



## jls (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

انا بجد بشكر الانسانة وبكرر الانسانة الى كتبت الموضوع دة ولو انها فعلا صعبانة عليا لانى انا واثق انها حاليا بتعانى من كدمات وبطات وان لم يكن كسور من جراء ضربها من قبل البنات الى قاموا بقراءة هذا الموضوع الرائع وانا بجد مش علشان انا ولد بس انا فعلا شايف ان المراة للسف عندها الصفات دى وانا اتمنى زوال تلك الصفات وفى النهاية انا بشكرك لى الموضوع الجميل دة 

                                                                                                                       "شكرا"

                                                                                                                                   s@j


----------



## dede2000 (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

موضوع جامد يا كريزى مفروض كنتى تكتبى عيوب الولاد الاول علشن نعرف نرد عليهم لما يعلقوا على الموضوع دة .
وكمان اكيد مش كل البنات فيهم العيوب دى دول لو كلهم اتجمعوا فى شخصية واحدة تبقى لا تطاق ولا ملاك برةء ولا حاجة .
على العموم شكرا بجد على موضوعك الرائع دة وهستنى منك عيوب الرجال بقى


----------



## crazy_girl (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*



jls قال:


> انا بجد بشكر الانسانة وبكرر الانسانة الى كتبت الموضوع دة ولو انها فعلا صعبانة عليا لانى انا واثق انها حاليا بتعانى من كدمات وبطات وان لم يكن كسور من جراء ضربها من قبل البنات الى قاموا بقراءة هذا الموضوع الرائع وانا بجد مش علشان انا ولد بس انا فعلا شايف ان المراة للسف عندها الصفات دى وانا اتمنى زوال تلك الصفات وفى النهاية انا بشكرك لى الموضوع الجميل دة
> 
> "شكرا"
> 
> s@j


لا مش للدرجة يعنى مش بعانى من حاجة بسبب الموضوع
ده عادى بجد لان اى واحدة واثقة من نفسها مش هايدايقها الموضوع ممكن تدايقها ردود الاولاد لكن هى عادى لان الكلام د مش فى كل بنت
وحتى ان وجد فى بنت العيوب دى بيبقي مش كل العيوب ثانيا دى طباع غير مسحبة من البنت
يعنى لا هى عيب ولا غلط
وفى حاجات مثلا زى الغيرة دى مطلوبة والا تكون البنت باردة ومعندهاش دم
واظن برده العيب ده فى الاولاد
واشكرك لمرورك ومشاركتك الحلوة دى يا jls


----------



## crazy_girl (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*



dede2000 قال:


> موضوع جامد يا كريزى مفروض كنتى تكتبى عيوب الولاد الاول علشن نعرف نرد عليهم لما يعلقوا على الموضوع دة .
> وكمان اكيد مش كل البنات فيهم العيوب دى دول لو كلهم اتجمعوا فى شخصية واحدة تبقى لا تطاق ولا ملاك برةء ولا حاجة .
> على العموم شكرا بجد على موضوعك الرائع دة وهستنى منك عيوب الرجال بقى



ميرسي ياديدي لمرورك ومشاركتك الحلوة دى بجد
وبجد هحاول الاقى الموضوع ده


----------



## totaa (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

ليه كده شمتى الاولاد فينا مش كنتى تدارى على شمعتك تقيد هههههههههههههه بس بجد موضوع جميل قوى:t19::t19::t19::fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops::crying::crying:


----------



## crazy_girl (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

هههههههههههه
معلش ياتوتا ياسكر منابرضه مش هسيبهم 
وميرسي ياسكرة لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## totaa (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

ايوه كده لازم تبقى وراهم وراهم وتفضحيهم وتكشفى المستخبى والمستور هههههههههههه علشان نغيظهم شويه:nunu0000::act23::01A0FF~139::01A0FF~139::3::3::3:


----------



## crazy_girl (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

هههههههههه
حاضر بس ياريت تساعدونى


----------



## bnt elra3y (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكى ياكريزى فضحتينا وسط الولاد 
يعنى نتحجج عليهم بايه دلوقتى 
انتى لازم تكشفى ورقنا كله كده واحنا ولا عارفين عنهم حاجة
مش ناوية تخفى عننا شوية وتفضحيهم بقي​


----------



## micheal_jesus (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

شكرا يا كيرزى على الموضوع الحلو دة :​​بجد زى ما البنات ليهم عيوب ليهم مميزات دة كله بيتوقف على مستوى التفكير 
ففى بنت مستوى تفكيرها عالى جدا وبتبقى سابقة سنها وبتفكر فى حاجات جامدة اوى زيك كدة يا كريزى 
وفى بنت بيبقى مستوى تفكيرها منخفض جدا وكل اللى بتفكر فية هو المصاصة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وهى دية الغالبية العظمى من البنات


----------



## crazy_girl (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*



bnt elra3y قال:


> حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكى ياكريزى فضحتينا وسط الولاد
> يعنى نتحجج عليهم بايه دلوقتى
> انتى لازم تكشفى ورقنا كله كده واحنا ولا عارفين عنهم حاجة
> مش ناوية تخفى عننا شوية وتفضحيهم بقي​



ههههههههههههههه
متخافيش يابنت الراعي وراهم وراهم :t33:
وميرسي ياسكرة لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## crazy_girl (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*



micheal_jesus قال:


> شكرا يا كيرزى على الموضوع الحلو دة :​​بجد زى ما البنات ليهم عيوب ليهم مميزات دة كله بيتوقف على مستوى التفكير
> ففى بنت مستوى تفكيرها عالى جدا وبتبقى سابقة سنها وبتفكر فى حاجات جامدة اوى زيك كدة يا كريزى
> وفى بنت بيبقى مستوى تفكيرها منخفض جدا وكل اللى بتفكر فية هو المصاصة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وهى دية الغالبية العظمى من البنات



هههههههه
لامش للدرجة دى
وميرسي ياباشا لرائيك اللى بتجامل فيه اوى 
بس ده ميمنعش انى برضه بحب المصاصات والفشار والحاجات بتاعت العيال الصغيرين:a82:
هههههههههههه
بجد مش بهزر
عادى ممكن يكون الواحد تفكيره عالى بس بيحن للحاجات بتاعت الصغيرين دى:smil12:
وميرسي يامايكل لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## crazy_girl (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*



micheal_jesus قال:


> شكرا يا كيرزى على الموضوع الحلو دة :​​بجد زى ما البنات ليهم عيوب ليهم مميزات دة كله بيتوقف على مستوى التفكير
> ففى بنت مستوى تفكيرها عالى جدا وبتبقى سابقة سنها وبتفكر فى حاجات جامدة اوى زيك كدة يا كريزى
> وفى بنت بيبقى مستوى تفكيرها منخفض جدا وكل اللى بتفكر فية هو المصاصة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وهى دية الغالبية العظمى من البنات



هههههههه
لامش للدرجة دى
وميرسي ياباشا لرائيك اللى بتجامل فيه اوى 
بس ده ميمنعش انى برضه بحب المصاصات والفشار والحاجات بتاعت العيال الصغيرين:a82:
هههههههههههه
بجد مش بهزر
عادى ممكن يكون الواحد تفكيره عالى بس بيحن للحاجات بتاعت الصغيرين دى:smil12:
وميرسي يامايكل لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## crazy_girl (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*



micheal_jesus قال:


> شكرا يا كيرزى على الموضوع الحلو دة :​​بجد زى ما البنات ليهم عيوب ليهم مميزات دة كله بيتوقف على مستوى التفكير
> ففى بنت مستوى تفكيرها عالى جدا وبتبقى سابقة سنها وبتفكر فى حاجات جامدة اوى زيك كدة يا كريزى
> وفى بنت بيبقى مستوى تفكيرها منخفض جدا وكل اللى بتفكر فية هو المصاصة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وهى دية الغالبية العظمى من البنات



هههههههه
لامش للدرجة دى
وميرسي ياباشا لرائيك اللى بتجامل فيه اوى 
بس ده ميمنعش انى برضه بحب المصاصات والفشار والحاجات بتاعت العيال الصغيرين:a82:
هههههههههههه
بجد مش بهزر
عادى ممكن يكون الواحد تفكيره عالى بس بيحن للحاجات بتاعت الصغيرين دى:smil12:
وميرسي يامايكل لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## in_god_i_trust (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

يا ريت كل البنات تقتنع بكده


----------



## crazy_girl (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيوب البنات*

ههههههههههههه
ادعى انهم يقتنعوا
وميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------

